# Grilled Shrimp and Lobster



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 8, 2020)

Grilled up some Bobby Flay Grilled Shrimp with Lobster and Deviled Scallop.   Pretty tasty!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 8, 2020)

looks delicous, I can down a plate of that.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 8, 2020)

You bet, that could put me in a food coma.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks tasty


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2020)

YEAP! That looks good! Great job!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 8, 2020)

Man that looks very good!! I will have to check out Bobby Flay shrimp and deviled scallop recipes!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 8, 2020)

That looks top notch! Nice job! I bet that all was tasty!


----------

